# Old & blind - where is the oil drain plug on 2.0T?



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Put my TB up on ramps for the first time to do an early oil change. Took off the plastic guard, and was expecting to see the oil drain plug around the oil pan but I couldn't find it.

The DSG drain plug is right where I'd expect it, but I'm feeling rather dumb at this point. Can someone explain where the oil drain plug is on the 2.0T engine?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

u dont need to take off the plastic guard for oil change.....


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> u dont need to take off the plastic guard for oil change.....


 Okay, but where is the drain plug located? Passenger side, or more central? Front of the oill pan, or somewhere else?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

they dont use oil drain plug that they used ,,, they now use allen key nuts for the oil drain 

it in the middle of the car little bit to the pass side facing to the back of the car... if i remeber correctly


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> they dont use oil drain plug that they used ,,, they now use allen key nuts for the oil drain
> 
> it in the middle of the car little bit to the pass side facing to the back of the car... if i remeber correctly


 Got it - many thanks!

Looks like I need to go out and find the right sized hex key now - 7mm is too small. And 8mm is too large :-(


Sent from my iPad


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


>


 Great! Many thanks for the pointer. I just need to find the right size hex key now....


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Or you can go with this method, and not get under the car at all. It works I bought the griots extractor and used it on my JSW it's easy and clean. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007437-DIY-2010-Golf-TDI-oil-change-with-oil-extractor


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Or you can go with this method, and not get under the car at all. It works I bought the griots extractor and used it on my JSW it's easy and clean.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007437-DIY-2010-Golf-TDI-oil-change-with-oil-extractor


 Interesting - thanks for the pointer. 

Once I find the correct size hex key for this it looks like the traditional draining will be easy if I can get my large carcass under vehicle. If I put on any more weight, the pump might be the best solution 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Jedidub said:


> Or you can go with this method, and not get under the car at all. It works I bought the griots extractor and used it on my JSW it's easy and clean.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007437-DIY-2010-Golf-TDI-oil-change-with-oil-extractor


 i rather get under the car and get all the crap at the bottom of the oil pan out...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

grahamwright1 said:


> Interesting - thanks for the pointer.
> 
> Once I find the correct size hex key for this it looks like the traditional draining will be easy if I can get my large carcass under vehicle. If I put on any more weight, the pump might be the best solution
> 
> ...


 Well having a bad back & being a bit heavy myself I can identify sir.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oh boy, don't start a debate on this now lol, All he asked was where is the drain plug lol


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Looks like I need to go out and find the right sized hex key now - 7mm is too small. And 8mm is too large :-(


 Finally got my oil change completed today. Once I got back under the car I saw where the drain plug really was, and was able to get it out easily.

At 3867 miles the oil looked pretty dark and dirty, so I'm glad that I decided to do the change. I'll probably wait until the free 10K dealer change for the next one, and then do my own every 5K after that.

Thanks for all the assistance 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

First thing I did was throw out that allan key bolt from the factory and replace it with a standard bolt.


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heh, this should probably either get stickied or linked to in the FAQ/DIY, I can't imagine this'll be the last time we hear that question.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I think the extractor is worth the money just to not have to crawl under the car every time. It is like $100.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

grahamwright1 said:


> Got it - many thanks!
> 
> Looks like I need to go out and find the right sized hex key now - 7mm is too small. And 8mm is too large :-(
> 
> ...


Please indicate what size is needed, I will be doing my first oil change on my TB


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

PLATA said:


> Please indicate what size is needed, I will be doing my first oil change on my TB


6mm hex


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^ thanks


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> 6mm hex


do u need a plug washer with the hex plug, like the bolt kind


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

When I do my 5000 mile oil change I'm getting rid of that Allen style bolt. Replacing with a traditional bolt with magnetic tip.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Babie said:


> do u need a plug washer with the hex plug, like the bolt kind


I replaced the factory plug with a magnetic one from ECS, and it came with 10 brass washers. Sorry, but I don't remember if the factory one had a washer or not...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> When I do my 5000 mile oil change I'm getting rid of that Allen style bolt. Replacing with a traditional bolt with magnetic tip.


does the magnet work better


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Babie said:


> does the magnet work better


It does the same job as the factory plug and stops the oil leaking  and it also helps capture any metal particles that come from the day to day running, so that's a good thing.

I look at it as cheap insurance.


----------

